# Mesenteric and Celiac Angiogram



## mslori7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi,

Can anyone help me with the codes for Mesenteric Angiogram?

Thanks,


----------



## TWinsor (Jul 14, 2013)

36245 for selective cath placement and 75726 for the S&I

HTH!


----------

